# Another surgery :(



## Isa (May 21, 2010)

Hello everyone
I just wanted to tell you that I will not be online for the 2 following weeks starting on Tuesday. I will have to get another surgery in my tummy next week . They told that if everything is going good, I will be leaving the hospital 10 days later. I will miss my Home and Hermy like crazy and I will miss the forum a lot. I will let you know as soon as I come back home


----------



## Tom (May 21, 2010)

Good luck Isa. I hope everything goes very smoothly for you.


----------



## jackiedots (May 21, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Isa. xx


----------



## Isa (May 21, 2010)

Thank you Tom and Jackie


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 21, 2010)

We will certainly miss you. Don't you have a laptop you can take so you can talk to us?


----------



## terryo (May 21, 2010)

Preyers will be coming your way Isa. I hope everything works out for you. Hurry back!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2010)

Oh, Isa! I'm so sorry you have to go through that again. Get well soon and come back as quickly as you are able.


----------



## Isa (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Maggie, Terry and Yvonne 
I have a laptop but I do not have wireless internet. My staying in the hospital would be so much easier if I could talk to you guys


----------



## N2TORTS (May 21, 2010)

ISA .... goodluck...and keep a smile on...
strength is in numbers and WE all will have you in our thoughts and prayers! You'll be whistle'n Dixie in a few weeks! :shy:
Cheers! 
JD~


----------



## Isa (May 21, 2010)

Thank you JD


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 21, 2010)

Isa! You tell those doctors "the third time's a charm" and you don't want to see them ever again except maybe in the grocery store by accident.

I will set Taco up to skype with Hermy while you're gone so he doesn't miss you so much. The rest of us will just have to endure, I suppose.


----------



## Madortoise (May 21, 2010)

All the best to you, Isa.


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie and Mado 
Stephanie, I am sure Hermy would be very happy about Taco, yesterday, he ate all his plate to get bigger and impress Taco .


----------



## Traveller (May 22, 2010)

Wishing you all the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## TortieGal (May 22, 2010)

Hoping and praying everything goes well, Hurry back.


----------



## 2Paisan (May 22, 2010)

Good thoughts vibing their way to you!


----------



## fhintz (May 22, 2010)

Best wishes for a smooth visit


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 22, 2010)

Best of luck and hope to see you back soon!


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## alfiethetortoise (May 22, 2010)

Good Luck. Hope it all goes well


----------



## Isa (May 22, 2010)

Thank you Brooke


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2010)

They changed the date of my surgery, it will be on June 4th (next Friday). I hope they wont change the date again!


----------



## terryo (May 28, 2010)

Prayers will be coming your way on June 4th Isa. We will be thinking happy thoughts for you.


----------



## Isa (May 28, 2010)

Thanks Terry, I really hope they will not change the date again, my wedding is on August 14th, and I really want to be ok for that day.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 29, 2010)

You just get yourself well and come back to us quickly!


----------



## Isa (May 29, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> You just get yourself well and come back to us quickly!



Thanks Stephanie, I will do my best


----------

